
Tech We’re Using: When a Tech Reporter Doesn’t Use Much Tech - 0xbxd
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/18/technology/personaltech/tech-reporter-does-not-use-tech.html
======
masonic
Here's an idea... why not hire people with _actual_ tech experience to write
about tech?

